# Puppy Whining in Crate



## Matthew Simmons (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

This is my first post here. 

I got my male Vizsla, Kilo, about a week ago at 8 weeks. 

He sleeps in the bed with me at night and is very well behaved except for wanting to play for a few minutes after a midnight potty break. 

He also does pretty well in his crate when I am home. He eats all of his meals in the crate and has no problem going in and out of the crate during the day. 

We have been crating him during the work day since Tuesday. Making sure to play for about an hour in the morning and coming home for a potty break and some play at lunch. Then lots of play time when we get home from work. 

He is normally crated for 3 hours in the morning. Plays for an hour. Then crated for 4 hours before my wife or I get home. 

He sleeps for about half the time we are away, but barks/whines for the first 15-30 minutes we are away and occasionally after that until he is asleep. I know this is somewhat normal, but when do I know if the whining is a problem?

Thank you!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

when you crate him, do you cover his crate with a blanket?,,


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like your puppy is doing very well with crate training.


----------



## Matthew Simmons (Mar 26, 2017)

I do cover his crate partially with a blanket. Leave some visibility for the camera though. 

I think he has improved over the past couple of days. I see him waking up, playing with a toy or chewing on his kong then going back to sleep without whining.


----------



## Matthew Simmons (Mar 26, 2017)

I hope so. My biggest fear is that he will develop separation anxiety. I would feel horrible.


----------

